# I think I just made the worst joke of all time



## UltimaBahamut93 (Jun 18, 2018)

So a friend and I were arguing about what the best type of medieval weapon is. He says that the winner is the warhammer while I said that it's actually the mace. Our debate got so heated that we are currently not talking to each other.

Talk about blunt force drama.
(I realize this pun was so awful that my account might get banned so it's been fun)


----------



## Yora (Jun 18, 2018)

A physics/astronomy joke:

"A proton, a neutron, and an anti-neutrino walk into a black hole."


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Jun 18, 2018)

UltimaBahamut93 said:


> So a friend and I were arguing about what the best type of medieval weapon is. He says that the winner is the warhammer while I said that it's actually the mace. Our debate got so heated that we are currently not talking to each other.
> 
> Talk about blunt force drama.
> (I realize this pun was so awful that my account might get banned so it's been fun)



my eyes are bleeding congrats


----------



## pmmg (Jun 18, 2018)

That is silly, the answer is clearly a war hammer.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jun 18, 2018)

pmmg said:


> That is silly, the answer is clearly a war hammer.


False. Clearly plague corpses were the best weapons. Scrubs.


----------



## Devor (Jun 20, 2018)

This thread is false. 

I don't know what the worst joke of all time is, but I'm sure it's something I said.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jun 20, 2018)

Devor said:


> This thread is false.
> 
> I don't know what the worst joke of all time is, but I'm sure it's something I said.


“P” rune.


----------



## Devor (Jun 20, 2018)

Garren Jacobsen said:


> “P” rune.



Nonsense, that joke was amazing.


----------

